# CAO Humidor for $75



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

My daughter found this on Craigslist. Picked it up today, what a deal!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

All I can say is WOW.


----------



## bigtattoo79 (May 16, 2009)

WOW good find


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

What great find! Congrats!


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow nice looking humidor.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

great find!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Nice find--if you see another pic it - ship it and I will pay it!

LOL


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Indeed a great find!! :thumb:


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

that is an outstanding find for $75


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

dayyyyummm i want


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

man you stole that thing!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I was looking/lusting for these last year, but they were WAYYYYYY out of my budget. I'll pay you $76 for it right now!


----------



## QWKDTSN (Jun 7, 2009)

That's nice, I'm going to start checking Craigslist often.


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

they have that identical one in a local shop for $899!!!
you got quite the deal my man


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

Now that is a nice find. Congrats on the new humidor.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

I knew it was a score, but will probably just use the trays and sell off the rest.


----------

